# Car for sale on side of road: illegal?



## Squonk (6 Apr 2007)

I was thinking of placing my car on the side of a road with a big "For Sale" sign on it. However, a friend tells me that this is now 'illegal' because such activity was causing accidents etc with drivers slowing down to read the sign. Does this law really exist?


----------



## blueshoes (6 Apr 2007)

hi, dunno if that law exists. Around my area i still see quite alot of cars for sale on side of the road. sorry not of any help to you.


----------



## Blinder (6 Apr 2007)

As far as I'm aware, there was talk a few months ago about making this illegal but no laws have been passed yet


----------



## manukev (6 Apr 2007)

i have sold 2 cars by doing that,a garda came to test drive one last year and never mentioned a word about it,sometimes they dont bother


----------



## monkeyboy (6 Apr 2007)

Squonk said:


> I was thinking of placing my car on the side of a road with a big "For Sale" sign on it. However, a friend tells me that this is now 'illegal' because such activity was causing accidents etc with drivers slowing down to read the sign. Does this law really exist?



If that was the case all street advertising and attractive ladies should be banned from the side of the road!


----------



## Wee_one (7 Apr 2007)

I have sold a few cars like that and i'm just over the road from a garda station so you should be ok.


----------



## gipimann (7 Apr 2007)

There was talk about making roadside selling of cars illegal, because some cars weren't actually for sale - particularly the modified cars which might be seen from time to time.   Apparently the story goes that interested parties phoning the number shown on modified cars were actually making arrangements for "road races" or meets with other modified cars....so to cut this out, the suggestion was to outlaw roadside selling!


----------



## Squonk (8 Apr 2007)

...sold my car in two days by having it (legally!) on the side of the road....thanks all.


----------



## Johnny1 (8 Apr 2007)

gipimann said:


> There was talk about making roadside selling of cars illegal, because some cars weren't actually for sale - particularly the modified cars which might be seen from time to time. Apparently the story goes that interested parties phoning the number shown on modified cars were actually making arrangements for "road races" or meets with other modified cars....so to cut this out, the suggestion was to outlaw roadside selling!


 I was often wondering why people with modified cars drove them with for sale signs on them normally a person would take down the sign if they needed to use the car. You just answered that question for me.


----------



## Wee_one (9 Apr 2007)

Glad you got the sale squonk, found this site which offers some interesting advice on buying or selling a car
http://homepage.eircom.net/~used_cars


----------



## bskinti (9 Apr 2007)

It is illegal to place a car for sale on the side of the road in Co Wexford only as far as I know, I don't think it has come into effect in any other county, but it definitely not allowed in Wexford, The co council will lift any car immediately that it finds on the side of the road and impound it.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Apr 2007)

What if it is broken down etc?


----------



## Squonk (9 Apr 2007)

bond-007 said:


> What if it is broken down etc?


 I presume that's OK once it doesn't have a "for sale" sign on it !


----------



## Megan (10 Apr 2007)

Another problem with Cars for Sale is the parking issue. Where I live we have a hammerhead at the end of our service road and at weekends it becomes like a garage forecourt leaving it impossible for delivery trucks & taxis (ie: MIni-Buses) to turn around. They end up reversing back up our road which in itself is dangerous. County Council not interested in doing anything about it.


----------



## RonanC (10 Apr 2007)

gipimann said:


> There was talk about making roadside selling of cars illegal, because some cars weren't actually for sale - particularly the modified cars which might be seen from time to time. Apparently the story goes that interested parties phoning the number shown on modified cars were actually making arrangements for "road races" or meets with other modified cars....so to cut this out, the suggestion was to outlaw roadside selling!


 
that was the biggest load of rubbish I ever heard of in my life !!! Do people not think that "for sale" stickers are put on "modified" cars to actually sell them? Ah yeah, a reliable member of our community comes out and says that "boy racers" are using for sale signs with phone numbers on them to arrange races and everybody believes this crap.. 

sorry guys, I think you need to wake up


----------



## RonanC (10 Apr 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> I was often wondering why people with modified cars drove them with for sale signs on them normally a person would take down the sign if they needed to use the car. You just answered that question for me.


 
If you were trying to sell your car what is the point in removing the FOR SALE stickers if your driving it? surely more people would see that the car is for sale while its been driven... Taking down the "for sale" sign would be stupid if you really wanted to sell it.


----------



## deem (10 Apr 2007)

I think it depends on the locality, I was told recently by co council in offaly that a car on council property had to be moved or they would tow it.  since car was sold for less than €500 and would not be worth the fees to get back we promptly moved it.  

I think it applies if cars are left on council property for more than a certain time limit, no idea how long it is though


----------



## Megan (10 Apr 2007)

RonanC said:


> that was the biggest load of rubbish I ever heard of in my life !!! Do people not think that "for sale" stickers are put on "modified" cars to actually sell them? Ah yeah, a reliable member of our community comes out and says that "boy racers" are using for sale signs with phone numbers on them to arrange races and everybody believes this crap..
> 
> sorry guys, I think you need to wake up



Maybe Ronan C you should phone some of the numbers on these cars for sale amd you might learn something.


----------



## Guest127 (10 Apr 2007)

OH sold her car this way in the past month. see lots of other cars 'advertised' this way locally too.


----------



## Johnny1 (10 Apr 2007)

A friend of mine parked his car on the side of a main road 500 yards away from his house he got a phone call about the car before he got back to his house and ended up selling it on the spot.


----------



## Johnny1 (10 Apr 2007)

RonanC said:


> If you were trying to sell your car what is the point in removing the FOR SALE stickers if your driving it? surely more people would see that the car is for sale while its been driven... Taking down the "for sale" sign would be stupid if you really wanted to sell it.


 You sound like a boy racer trying to cover things up, if you were selling your car in the first place why would you keep driving it? It's also impossible to read a phone number on a car that's been driven.


----------



## ang1170 (10 Apr 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> You sound like a boy racer trying to cover things up, if you were selling your car in the first place why would you keep driving it? It's also impossible to read a phone number on a car that's been driven.


 
I find it quite easy to examine the smallest detail of cars around me on the M50, and plenty of time to do it too!

I guess it pays to advertise!

As for stopping driving a car just because it's for sale: why???


----------



## Johnny1 (10 Apr 2007)

ang1170 said:


> I find it quite easy to examine the smallest detail of cars around me on the M50, and plenty of time to do it too!
> 
> I guess it pays to advertise!
> 
> As for stopping driving a car just because it's for sale: why???


 Good thinking so anyone (whatever part of the country you are from) wanting to sell a car while still driving it head for the M50 where traffic comes to a crawl.


----------



## ang1170 (11 Apr 2007)

Johnny1 said:


> Good thinking so anyone (whatever part of the country you are from) wanting to sell a car while still driving it head for the M50 where traffic comes to a crawl.


 
Er, no: it was more an example to counter your assertion that it was impossible to read a phone number on a car that's being driven. 

Unfortunately, I don't think this is the case. M50, Pearse St. on a Friday afternoon, wherever (check out AA Roadwatch if you want nationwide coverage): take your pick!


----------



## surplusdoc (14 Apr 2007)

I parked my car in front of my house In Dearborn Michigan with a for sale sign on it and got a 130.00 fine. Where is the freedom in this country gone to?


----------



## RainyDay (14 Apr 2007)

surplusdoc said:


> I parked my car in front of my house In Dearborn Michigan with a for sale sign on it and got a 130.00 fine. Where is the freedom in this country gone to?


Hi Doc - Just FYI, this discussion board (askaboutmoney.com) is primarily targetted at Irish people.


----------

